
'Solar storm' grounds Swedish air traffic - filleokus
http://www.thelocal.se/20151104/solar-storm-grounds-swedish-air-traffic
======
snockerton
I'm guessing the military isn't affected because they shield their equipment
properly? Seems odd that this wouldn't be a standard (even for commercial) in
this day and age.

